# New point picture taken today



## Son (Apr 27, 2008)

Taking some new point pictures for a typology project today and took a new picture of my favorite Florida Six Mile Creek. The material is called Baybottom chert, and the point was found in Hillsborough Co. Fl.
Dates to about 5-6000 BC


----------



## Son (Apr 27, 2008)

Some Savannah River points. On the left are Florida examples, on the right are three SW Ga examples of what they look like late in the cultural period.


----------



## Son (Apr 27, 2008)

Some interesting SW Ga Hernando examples


----------



## shawn mills (Apr 27, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful point! when are WE going back? Do you ever find any Marions or Hilsboroughs?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 27, 2008)

Those are SWEET!!


----------



## nickel back (Apr 28, 2008)

Hillsborough Co. Fl.
lived there when I was a kid.....only found one point...and I lost it


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 28, 2008)

Gorgeous points, Son!


----------



## Son (Apr 28, 2008)

Marions, Hillsboroughs? I got a few..





Marion





Hillsboroughs


----------



## shawn mills (Apr 28, 2008)

Again, beautiful points. Ive heard carrot farms and other agriculture along the hilsborough river produces a number of points. What type of areas are you finding those in? I"LL DRIVE.


----------



## tracker (Apr 28, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> Again, beautiful points. Ive heard carrot farms and other agriculture along the hilsborough river produces a number of points. What type of areas are you finding those in? I"LL DRIVE.



Drive??? I'll drive and pay half the gas! 

Danny


----------



## Son (May 1, 2008)

Most found in the 1970's, dug em.


----------



## dawg2 (May 1, 2008)

All I found are rough / crude quartz points nothing like those around me


----------



## Son (May 1, 2008)

I walked many a mile in a span of about 15 years in the Alabama quartz belt, and found some very nice and colorful points.

Here's some of em


----------



## Son (May 1, 2008)

Also managed to gather up a nice frame of arrowheads of quartz and chert..Chambers, Lee, Talapoosa counties Al.


----------



## Son (May 1, 2008)




----------



## nickel back (May 7, 2008)

I know why I am having a hard time finding points.....Son has them all......Gorgeous points Son!


----------



## Son (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Ya'll, over fifty five years of collecting...and still going. Not fast these days, but I'm wide open.





1984, 1500 of these books sold out in less than 6 months. Pucket continued reprinting for a number of years.





1987, this book sold out in less than a year, second printing in 1999, all gone..moving on to a new typology project to be available in the near future. Copies will be free to Kolomoki Archaeology Society Inc, and/or at cost.









Thonotosassa


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (May 8, 2008)

fine points.......what a great collection


----------



## Son (May 9, 2008)

*pictures of artifact collection*





Thonotosassa point

A cache of points dug in Hernando Co. Fl. Lafayette, Broward, Sarasota, pegs and blade all together.


----------



## Jeff1969 (May 9, 2008)

What kind of rock is that small one in the middle of the right hand side?  I have a blade I found in Gwinnett county about 23 years ago that looks the same color.  My blade is about 6 inches long and has slight translucency with light.  Will dig it out of the safe and gets some pics.


----------



## Son (May 11, 2008)

*Points*

In the last frame pictured, all are made of chert except the red peg on the bottom, It's coral. All from Hernando Co. Fl.

Ol bo-knapper will be attending the arrowhead show in Donalsonville Ga next Sat to show folks how points are made. The show will be held at the American Legion Hall, we have collectors coming from Alabama, Florida, Georgia and N.C. 






There's going to be some big coral point collections displayed.
Here's a coral Marion point.


----------



## Son (May 11, 2008)

*Points*


----------



## Mike Duffey (Jun 21, 2008)

I know I'm late looking at these, but that is a BEAUTIFUL collection there. My dad would have a fit over those. He has collected  all of his life.


----------



## Son (Jun 22, 2008)

*Point...*

Thanks Ya'll, we really talk artifacts at http://www.sonandersonartifacts.com, message board.


----------



## Son (Jun 24, 2008)

*pictures*


----------



## Son (Jun 24, 2008)

*pictures*


----------



## water rocks (Aug 28, 2010)

*Newnan Point*

I found this point back home in Tampa, Fla. when I got out of the Coast Guard. It was what created the bug to move to North Florida to get on some river killers!


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 4, 2010)

thats a killer there, dont blame on the moving part. I love them N fl rivers too. water is low and the vis is good right now


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 4, 2010)

I love that baybottom, thats a fine point Son. One of the finest


----------



## Son (Oct 16, 2010)

Love baybottom points, and that last Newnan is a fine one Water Rocks. .


----------

